# Who are your favourite youtubers?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

mine have got to be


Pointless Blog
Jim Chapman
Ninkicompoop


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Eh, really like Vinesauce, RedLetterMedia, Bro Team Pill, h3h3productions, videogamedunkey, Mega64, Filthy Frank, Silvermania


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Filthy frank, mytoecold, miles jai


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

Adriene from Yoga with Adriene.... Daniel and Kelli from Fitness Blender... Rhett and Link from Good Mythical Morning... Bunny aka grav3yardgirl.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ninkicompoop, ihascupquake,cinnamontoastken, Hannah Hospital, Vihart, UhOhBro, Undertakerfreak1127. There are also some others.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't know if he counts but Marques Brownlee is awesome with his tech and gadget reviews.


----------



## lifeforrent (May 12, 2015)

Shanedawsontv, gigigorgeous, trisha paytas, jenna marbles, jessiocapudding, rawsammi, silencewithinme, ijustine, Jessie graceffa, dannynoriega, itschriscrocker,


----------



## UnderdogWins (Apr 9, 2015)

The woman who makes the Nintendo desserts (nerd yummies/or something). I don’t watch youtubers.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Game Grumps, Jontron and GoodMythicalMorning.


----------



## daniels2000 (Aug 24, 2014)

CaptainSparklez


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I subscribe to some people but wouldn't call anyone favorite.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Gopher
Brodual(channel)
LiftingNerd Gaming
Kikoskia
WTFsexyheaphones(for het stalker videos)
Shoddy Cast(channel)
Gamesack(channel)
MetalJesusRocks
FRANKIEonPCin1080p
Johnny Pew
FRIENDLY Ai


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Quill18, GameGrumps, ChilledChaos.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

MylesBennettDyson


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

TotalBiscuit
Vsauce
Lateblt
SomeOrdinaryGamers
The Gaming Historian
CygnusDestroyer
MikeySpikey200 (defunct)
DaThings1
MrRoboto113
cs188
JonTron
MrCreepyPasta
CreepsMcPasta


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

The only Youtuber I would consider my favorite is Boogie2988. That guy is the best .


----------



## BloodySpade (May 8, 2015)

Pewdiepie, CinnamonToastKen, Filthy Frank, MrCreepyPasta, and idk if music channels count but JubyPhonic and Reol Official.


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

Markiplier
Vinesauce
Graveyardgirl
Yogscast Hannah
JonTron


----------



## TiaAMI (May 30, 2015)

Markiplier
Jackscepticeye
RaedWulfGamer
Vanoss
Achievement Hunters


----------



## ronnie72 (Jun 3, 2014)

The shaytards, the Ellen show, fit men cook, Ingrid Nelson, yoga with Adriene, Laura in the kitchen and many others.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Jerma985
Ngparadox
Arumba
Star_ 
Glass Reflection
Rycon Roleplays 

Gaming and anime channels are what I mostly watch.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

danisnotonfire
AmazingPhil
ConnorFranta
Troye Sivan
Zoella
Dolly bow bow Kate Murnane
Katie Snooks
Jodi Lakin
KickThePj
JacksGap (ok he never fricking posts anything anymore but still)
PewDiePie (because fellow swede aye and he's funny sometimes)

Yeah i think that's it. I've gotten really picky the past few months about youtubers and unsubscribed from alot of the popular ones that i honestly just found annoying and boring, oops. I feel like many have changed a lot over the past year aswell.


----------



## HiddenRainbow (May 30, 2015)

Omg so many. I love Zoella because she's so relatable, british and suffers with social anxiety herself.
Joey Graceffa because he's cute and funny.
MirandaSings because she's weird like me.
ilikeweylie because she's like a second big sister.
MichellePhan
JennaMarbles
pointlessblog
Tyler Oakley
Shane
Soo many


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Vsauce
Big Think
Comicbookgirl19
Black Nerd Comedy
Neil Gaiman
Screen Junkies
Curiousjoi
Emergency Awesome

AgentXPQ





Mr Sunday Movies


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

nobody like critikal/penguinz0?! no wonder yr all mentally ill


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Too many to list, but my two favorite right now are Hard4Games and MyraSlokov (not her let's plays, though. I don't give a **** about let's plays).


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Game Grumps mainly. But penny arcade is starting some videos and this one is pretty funny (the first episode is eh)


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

SecondYellowCard for Football Manager but I've got bored of his video's lately. And a girl on here, who I think makes interesting travel video's and vlogs.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

A+Start
Beta64
Boku no Eruption
brutalmoose
Caddicarus
ConnerTheWaffle
Didyouknowgaming?
dookieshed
FanboyFlicks
I Hate Everything
jacksfilms
JonTronShow
PeanutButterGamer
ProJared
Scykoh
Smooth McGroove
SpaceHamster
The Film Theorists
The Game Theorists
Yuriofwind

I follow a lot of people...

(Nostalgia Critic and AVGN if you count them, too)


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

Beautycrush, zoella, discap, thisisacommentary, bugattibeez, Khalil Underwood, mazzimaz, tpindell


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

Robbaz, King of Sweden.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

ProtoMario
The Fung Bros.
Jeffery Fever
Your Chonny
Mystic
Champ Chong
Gaijin Goomba
The Game Theorist/The Movie Theorist
Gnoggin
TGN
The Young Turks
PBS Game Show
Richie Lee
Alpha Omega Sin
Did You Know Gaming
Escapist
Machinima
Fousey Tube
LA Chronicles
Rated S Games
Something About Geek Stuff

Youtube is one of my favorite Media mediums as you can tell, lol


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

im bored lol. good ending


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Right now I like this series, I listen to it in the background while doing other things:


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> The only Youtuber I would consider my favorite is Boogie2988. That guy is the best .


He's very cool.

I also like Gamexplain and gaming channels in general. They're good just to have something on and not feel as alone.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> Vsauce
> Big Think
> Comicbookgirl19
> Black Nerd Comedy
> ...


I feel somehow...closer to you now....

Every time Nick Mundy interviews The Rock it has me rolling lol. Also I love the Movie Fights.

....

All the channels I watch are movie-related channels:

Schmoesknow (My favorite movie reviewers)
Jeremy Jahns
Screen Junkies
The Film Theorists (If you enjoy analyzing movies then watch this channel)
Double Toasted
Catherine Reitman (She stopped posting vids.... :cry)
Chris Stuckmann
Must See Films (A genius when it comes to analyzing films, plus he has a very soothing Scottish accent that nearly kicks in the ASMR)

And also a music reviewer: The Needle Drop


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I don't watch a lot of youtube but I do like David So and when I need makeup tutorials usually I watch Michelle Phan.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> I feel somehow...closer to you now....
> 
> Every time Nick Mundy interviews The Rock it has me rolling lol. Also I love the Movie Fights.
> 
> ...


I love Honest Trailers, and every time Patton Oswalt is on.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

None of my favorite channels are quite "Youtubers", considering they are typically run by multiple people:

*Group Channels (I think):*
- TeamFourStar
- ScrewAttack
- Dorkly
- CollegeHumor
- ASAP Science/Thought
- Big Think
- Ted Talks
- Verse One Federation
- Vsauce (and the like)
- Game Trailers

*Individual Channels (some of them are co-produced but feature mainly one person):*
- Variant Comics
- Moojiji
- Cool Riddles
- The Game Theorist
- Elliot Hulse
- Stefan Molyneux
- Angry Joe

And anything Myers Briggs related.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Vsauce (Michael is <33333)
chescaleigh
Food Wishes
Sycra
Sinixdesign
Mamrie Hart
Superfruit (my guilty pleasure)
the1janitor


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Too many to list.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

Danisnotonfire
Amazingphil
Zoella
ThatcherJoe
Caspar
Tyler Oakley and mainly that whole group they have going on there with the others


----------

